# What Ninjutsu you study?



## Nin01 (Nov 24, 2006)

What style Ninjutsu/Ninjitsu do you guys train in.... 
(Koga-Ryu, X-Kan)?? 

I myself had a taste in both but arent currently at any at the moment.


----------



## Bujingodai (Nov 25, 2006)

I have had experience in both Kan and Independent.
You are in Brooklyn, were you with the ways of the winds?


----------



## Don Roley (Nov 25, 2006)

Sorry, I know more about Koga ryu ninjutsu than anyone claiming to teach it. And anyone who thinks they are learning it from Ashida Kim, Ron Duncan and anyone else should realize they are being lied to.

I study legitimate ninjutsu. The stuff that can be found in Japan and was not made up by some guy with a desire for a little fame and adoration from students. My teacher can prove he learned it from a real person.


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Nov 25, 2006)

I have been blessed to study Budo Taijutsu.


----------



## Eternal White Belt (Nov 25, 2006)

I have had the pleasure of studying with the Booj off and on since 1986.  I have not studied with anyone from Gen or Jen, as the opportunity has not presented itself as yet.


----------



## Bujingodai (Nov 25, 2006)

I'm not justifying any system Don, just asking where he may have studied. I would argue that some people did split or form schools for other reasons than adoration and ego. Ego is pretty prevalent in the Kan to.
But I agree with your arguement.


----------



## Don Roley (Nov 25, 2006)

Bujingodai said:


> I'm not justifying any system Don, just asking where he may have studied. I would argue that some people did split or form schools for other reasons than adoration and ego.



If you are talking about something like Toshindo, Ok.

But Koga...... :bs:


----------



## bydand (Nov 25, 2006)

Don Roley said:


> But Koga...... :bs:




 Love it!


----------



## Bujingodai (Nov 25, 2006)

Now I'd agree the SKH had what it took. To say that he doesn't have an ego or adoration complex would be off.
Some people would just believe they have a good take on something or are disgusted with the way a school is run. NOt just ego. I personally don't get the Koga thing. So I don't know why everyone claims it.
Anyway people can go back to stroking your flag now.


----------



## Don Roley (Nov 25, 2006)

Bujingodai said:


> Some people would just believe they have a good take on something or are disgusted with the way a school is run. NOt just ego.



That may be the case in about one percent of the situations. But for the most part, these guys could go study under someone else. The majority of guys I see setting themselves up in their own style just seem to be looking for an excuse to do so. Those are the guys that go to places to get their pictures taken with important people rather than actually train, find out what people are impressed with and do that instead of what is best to learn the art, etc.

But when I was originally talking about people doing things for ego and student adoration, I was talking about the guys that claim to have been taught by some secret master in a previously unknown style of ninjutsu.


----------



## Nin01 (Nov 25, 2006)

Yes it was a student of Ron Duncan, I met Ron a few times and he has a HUGE ego and his ***** doesnt stink. I didnt like the way he treated me and at the time I was 14 yrs old and travelled over a hour a day thur the baddest part of Brooklyn to train. 

I worked to pay for the class and couldnt afford a GI the Sensei would imbrasse me in front of the class why I didnt have a GI. I mentioned a student name  who I met that Ron Duncan trained (Marcos Miranda) and he flipped out and threw me out his Dojo.

Im sure someone would disagre with me and have a differnet view of Ron Duncan, But what I see 1st hand he was a ****. I told my Sensei maybe he coulda teach me more about our Koga history and he said for what?? Get your GI befor I teach you anything... Thats the day I quit.


----------



## Bujingodai (Nov 25, 2006)

Don, thank you for the clarification and I am sorry I was getting snippy. Been a bad week.

NIN, if that is the case. And I have never met Duncan Sensei, then that is a shame. His students can be dinks then.
I met one of his students at a seminar, Really nice guy. But yes there have been others I have been less impressed with their attitudes. Unfortunatly in the indie scene, the large bunch of them have ego issues and fantasies.
There is no reason to lie about it, too many do.


----------



## Don Roley (Nov 26, 2006)

Bujingodai said:


> Don, thank you for the clarification and I am sorry I was getting snippy. Been a bad week.



Sorry to hear you had a bad week, but I took no offense. I thought you were dealing with another issue. No foul, no apology needed.

But it looks like Duncan himself has the typical attitude of a fraud. He has sent me a few e-mails. He seems a quite bitter man and his sons seem rather ashamed of him based on their e-mails to me. I can understand their position being the offspring of a man they seem to know is lying. I do not know what I would do if I were in their position and can only pity them and hope they someday get a chance to break away from him.


----------



## mdamignani (Nov 29, 2006)

I am currently a low ranking member of the Genbukan, we train out of Northern Ontario, Canada.
Matthew Damignani


----------



## Zachattack (Dec 10, 2006)

I have been studying Toshindo under Sensei John Poliquin, in Westbrook, Maine.
I'm only in the kyu ranks right now, but dan ranks will come soon enough


----------



## bydand (Dec 10, 2006)

Zachattack said:


> I have been studying Toshindo under Sensei John Poliquin, in Westbrook, Maine.
> I'm only in the kyu ranks right now, but dan ranks will come soon enough



Next class, tell John that Scott Gordon said hi.  He was my first instructor in the art up in Presque Isle before the Quest Centers and To-Shin-Do was around.  I miss his ground fighting skills, and hope to get down to Discovery this year.

By the way, welcome to Martial Talk.  Post a thread in the "Meet and Greet" section to introduce yourself to the great bunch here on the forum.


----------



## shinobi_ashton (Jan 18, 2007)

I personally train in togakure ryu,kumogakure ryu,gyokko ryu,koto,shinden fudo,ETC. basically the whole nine yards.
:ninja:


----------



## Don Roley (Jan 19, 2007)

shinobi_ashton said:


> I personally train in togakure ryu,kumogakure ryu,gyokko ryu,koto,shinden fudo,ETC. basically the whole nine yards.
> :ninja:



Welcome to the boards.

Someone has to say it, so let me..... How much of Kumogakure ryu can you personally show if you were asked?


----------



## Cryozombie (Jan 19, 2007)

Don Roley said:


> Someone has to say it, so let me..... How much of Kumogakure ryu can you personally show if you were asked?



Ya know, Don... I wrote up a post asking exactly that... and decided against it cuz the kid just seemed overzealous, and undereducated about the art... and ya know, I was thinking that it wasnt more than, what, maybe 5 years ago, before I found my current instructor that I was still under the impression that most of what I had learned, including the Kihon Happo was from Togakure... How much we learn when we have a "correct" thinking teacher and an open mind.

Perhaps the real comment here shouldn't be How much Kumogakure Ryu does Ashton have, but "Welcome Ashton, we have a lot to teach you, so post a little slower, and read a little more"


----------



## Don Roley (Jan 19, 2007)

Hey, I was being nice! :angel: 

I may be a little blunt, but I do want to make a point. When the guy who had told us all that he was a senior student in another thread realized he could not show us one thing from Kumogakure ryu, he might have realized that he was being a little over enthusiastic. He seems ok, just a little over eager and wet behind the ears. I think if he learns, he will get along fine. But I see trouble on the horizon if he does not.


----------



## goldstandard (Feb 20, 2007)

I study with the Bellaire Bujinkan in Houston TX under Brian Tritico. just got my 9kyu green.

Jim


----------



## Zida'sukara (Feb 20, 2007)

Budo Taijutsu! :ultracool


----------



## emerald_ninja (Oct 15, 2011)

I study Bujinkan Budo Taijutsu, I have been training for around 1 year and I recently passed my test for 6th Kyu and I hope that I will be training for years to come. I am more interested in the history and cultural aspects of this art that has school's (Ryu-ha), six that where created by the samurai as well as three that are ninjutsu schools. 
I am also interested in learning more about Genbukan and Jineakan.


----------



## Indagator (Oct 25, 2011)

I train in the Bujinkan. Our shidoshi usually refers to our training as Ninpo Taijutsu.

I would not consider training with another organisation personally, as to me it is important to stay within the organisation that Soke has established.

I mean no offense to those who are with other organisations, I am simply stating my reasons and personal point of view here


----------



## goldwarrior (Oct 27, 2011)

Budo Taijitsu and the Jinenkan.


----------



## EWBell (Oct 28, 2011)

goldwarrior said:


> Budo Taijitsu and the Jinenkan.



Are you saying you train in both the Bujinkan and the Jinenkan?


----------



## emerald_ninja (Oct 28, 2011)

I am studying Bujinkan Budo Taijutsu and I recently passed my test for 6th Kyu. I also think that Genbukan, Jinnekan and To-shindo are interesting.


----------



## Chris Parker (Oct 29, 2011)

EWBell was referring to gold_warrior there, as he put both "Budo Taijitsu (sic)" and Jinenkan down. Budo Taijutsu is the exclusive providence of the Bujinkan, and is not found anywhere else (the other Kan's don't teach it, as it is Hatsumi Sensei's creation and expression of martial arts). There is also standing orders for members of the Bujinkan (and the Genbukan) to not train in other Ninjutsu organisations/schools, so training in both the Bujinkan and the Jinenkan is explicitly forbidden. That's why EWBell is seeking clarification here.


----------



## yakuzanobi (Mar 7, 2012)

I'm blessed to be training with the Bujinkan, Benevolent Heart Dojo in Hawaii. Life is good.


----------



## blackswordshinobi (Mar 22, 2012)

Togakure ryu ninjutsu an ninpo


----------



## Chris Parker (Mar 24, 2012)

No you don't, Billy. You have a Toshindo home training course, a very small part of which comes from Togakure Ryu, but honestly I don't think you could really say much about Togakure Ryu itself.


----------



## bljohnson (Mar 28, 2012)

Tried a handful of arts before starting in the Bujinkan. I was lucky enough to have a very good instructor. I remember thinking after trying my first class how much it hurt. That was in 1995 and I have enjoyed every day of it.


----------

